# hdiutil questions: -udf and UDTO



## jbloomfield (Nov 18, 2007)

I use hdiutil to create and duplicate images for burning video DVD's. I've been successful in creating video DVDs that run on most dedicated DVD players, OSX and Windows, but I don't understand certain behaviors of the images on my Mac (10.4.10).

Questions:

1. If I a make a disk image with

hdiutil -makehybrid -udf -udf-version 1.02 -iso source-dir

I get an .iso image that when burned works on dvd video players,
and (fairly) recent Windows and OSX machines.

If I use

hdiutil -makehybrid -udf -udf-version 1.02 \
-o whatever.iso ./my_sourcedir

i.e., without an iso file system, the disk works on DVD
players. OSX 10.4.10 mounts the burned disk (made with
"hdiutil burn ..."), the OSX DVD player is automatically
invoked when this disk is inserted, but it cannot read the
disk. Using File->Open DVD MEDIA fails also.

So... Does a UDF file system always require an ISO
file system to also be present on the disk to be used
on computers? And will dedicated DVD players work with
only a UDF (version 1.02) file system?

2. hdiutil imageinfo imagename

yields partition and file system type information, but
does not yield information about whether the image is
using Joliet or Rockridge extensions, and more
importantly (for me) the file system version of UDF
on the image.

3. Is there any difference in the image created in #1 and

hdiutil convert -srcfolder my_src -format UDTO \
-o whatever.iso

4. If I add -hfs to #1, it looks like OSX mounts the
image (or disk) as an HFS+ filesystem, in which case
the OSX dvd player software on 10.4.9 fails to automatically
mount the image and fails to read when using
File->Open DVD Media.

I'd really appreciate if someone could enlighten me on the
above behaviors.

Thank you. Direct emails appreciated.
jeff


----------

